# General > Classified Marketplace >  Becker BK2

## Stiffy

I'm selling my BK2.  I got this a few months ago and never got used to the weight or the size.  Found out I prefer a smaller knife.  Anyway, it's never been used and I have the original box it came in.  I'll sell it along with the sheath that came with it for $55.  I pay the shipping.  At the current price for the same blade on Amazon that saves you about $10 (after shipping).

I would also consider a trade, or partial trade, depending on the blades you are willing to part with.

Also, forgot to mention, no paypal.  Just old fashioned checks/money orders.  I haven't done this before, but I think I was also supposed to mention that you can PM me.

----------


## Echo2

do you take paypal?

----------


## Stiffy

Sorry, I should have mentioned that.  I'm not signed up with paypal or any similar internet pay plans.

----------


## Echo2

What type of payment do you accept?

----------


## Stiffy

I've adjusted my original message . . . checks/money orders.  and I forgot to mention, along with shipping I will also include insurance.

----------


## Echo2

I'll take it...shoot me a PM with address.

----------


## Stiffy

I'll try (meaning I haven't used the PM thing yet, so I hope it gets through).

----------


## Echo2

go to my profile page by clicking my icon....select "send private message".

----------


## Stiffy

I had my PM turned off.  It's on now, and I believe I have successfully sent you a message.

----------


## Stiffy

Sorry, but I forgot to enable the tracking features in PM, and I can't tell if you received it, or if I successfully sent it at all.

----------


## Echo2

Got it and last response....good to go.

----------

